# jbs overview of America



## Wquon (May 9, 2013)

video at Overview of America &middot:&middot The John Birch Society

i find it an awsome vid that should possible be played in schools.
i had my young sister watch it "it was good, i didnt even fall asleep" lol.

inputs, comments & other vids simular to it?

i also enjoy
Americas history in black & white
keys to good government
America's Godly heritage
(all by david barton)

and on the lighter side.. sortof the American dream film
(you can youtube it)

so there you have it preppatiers what will you make of it?


----------

